

How my Gmail, Twitter and Facebook accounts were hacked - ryanmerket
http://netjacobsson.com/2013/01/29/how-my-gmail-twitter-and-facebook-accounts-were-hacked/

======
jmix
These articles invariably end in "does not follow" fallacies.

In this case, he gets his accounts hacked, and his advice is "don't use any
cloud-hosted email." Ok, but what evidence have you presented that shows that
self-hosted email is any more secure? At least, a set of professionals were
able to restore your account -- I doubt that would have happened if you had
been hosting your own email server.

~~~
monsur
I have to agree. There is no evidence of what particular attack vectors lead
to this exploit. His conclusion are unsubstantiated blanket suggestions.

